# "Best Midlands Independent Coffee Shop"



## filthynines

Don't know what you Midlanders think of this list, but I think it's rubbish.

200 Degrees

Hackwood Farm (?)

Melbourne in Lichfield

6/8 Cafe

Urban

IMO 200 Degrees is arguably not independent after a recent, very large, influx of venture capital. Other than that there are some glaring omissions.

http://www.mfdhawards.co.uk/vote-now/


----------



## urbanbumpkin

filthynines said:


> Don't know what you Midlanders think of this list, but I think it's rubbish.
> 
> 200 Degrees
> 
> Hackwood Farm (?)
> 
> Melbourne in Lichfield
> 
> 6/8 Cafe
> 
> Urban
> 
> IMO 200 Degrees is arguably not independent after a recent, very large, influx of venture capital. Other than that there are some glaring omissions.
> 
> http://www.mfdhawards.co.uk/vote-now/


This is my top 3 for Birmingham

The Steam Room

Bloom

Quarter Horse


----------



## filthynines

I would go:

Faculty

Wayland's Yard

Steam Room

I have no doubt I would put Bloom in that list if I'd been more than once.


----------



## Mrboots2u

filthynines said:


> Don't know what you Midlanders think of this list, but I think it's rubbish.
> 
> 200 Degrees
> 
> Hackwood Farm (?)
> 
> Melbourne in Lichfield
> 
> 6/8 Cafe
> 
> Urban
> 
> IMO 200 Degrees is arguably not independent after a recent, very large, influx of venture capital. Other than that there are some glaring omissions.
> 
> http://www.mfdhawards.co.uk/vote-now/


Id argue that 200 degrees isnt even specialty









Personally I don't think its the best coffee shop in Nottingham, let alone the Midlands but hey, no one is ever going to completely agree with these lists.

They are though really big, so perhaps their footfall and marketing is paying dividends in a vote like this.


----------



## filthynines

Sick burn! But I think you're right on all fronts, Boots.


----------



## Harry8394

I nipped into Melbourne in Lichfield when visiting my parents. Better than the chains but far from brilliant. Their advertising is annoying, and dont see why they get their beans from London. I say this but i cant think if any better ones near there.


----------



## Kyle T

In Nottingham alone there is Greenhoods Coffee House, The Speciality and Outpost Coffee. All superb.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Harry8394 said:


> I nipped into Melbourne in Lichfield when visiting my parents. Better than the chains but far from brilliant. Their advertising is annoying, and dont see why they get their beans from London. I say this but i cant think if any better ones near there.


Has Bean ?


----------



## filthynines

I was speaking to Deb of Melbourne the other day. If nothing else she's committed to specialty coffee. She's also been on a number of trips to origin.

Hasbean is definitely an answer to local sourcing. However, Hasbean is already featured at another local coffee shop and so I can see the desire to offer something different.


----------



## Doom

filthynines said:


> I was speaking to Deb of Melbourne the other day. If nothing else she's committed to specialty coffee. She's also been on a number of trips to origin.
> 
> Hasbean is definitely an answer to local sourcing. However, Hasbean is already featured at another local coffee shop and so I can see the desire to offer something different.


Chartley Coffee in Hixon?! That's as local as Hasbean.


----------



## filthynines

I don't even know where Hixon is!


----------



## ashcroc

filthynines said:


> I don't even know where Hixon is!


Just north of Cannock Chase.


----------



## IggyK

My list

Quarter Horse

Faculty

Waylands Yard

Steam Room only due to location neighbourhood cafe.

Quite like Box Brownie when in Stratford Upon Avon.


----------



## Beanstair

Quarter Horse in Birmingham.

Haha, 200 degrees, that made me laugh! They're so far from speciality it hurts. Used to be independent, but they were awarded 10 million venture capital, and are fast chasing Starbucks! Wouldn't touch their cafes with a bargepole, 70% out of principle for not being an independent but trying to be, 30% due to the coffee

Ooo, ngopi are cool in Birmingham too. Asian coffee place


----------



## KTD

Leicester coffee house is worth a visit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath

200 degrees is definitely poor.

I've yet to go to Faculty even though I've worked 500 yards from it for the past 3.5 years - it's always too busy when I walk past - which is of course a great thing for the cafe.

Medicine Bakery in Birmingham have, from memory, a lever machine - not sure that the coffee is like though. Notwithstanding that I'd heartily recommend a visit to sample the food and the baked goods are on a different level.


----------



## Jony

Always come here last week too.


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> Always come here last week too.


 Can't believe they let you loose around birmingham!


----------



## Jony

haha a few people have this, may be some truth in this T...T?


----------



## HowardSmith

Last time I went to Faculty my cap was sour... Like a cap I would sink and remake.... I didn't complain, maybe my taste buds are off...

However I do really like Greenhood in Beeston, Nottingham...


----------



## Dalerst

Outpost is the best in Nottingham, not tried Greenhood in Beeston, I I work 2 minutes away!! my give it a try tomorrow lunch!!


----------



## awlred

Recently found a great place in Stafford - Candid, they're a beer shop and coffee shop, running HasBean.


----------



## Edwin

Faculty does the best V60s (along with Copenhagen Coffee in, oddly, Lisbon) that I've ever had.

I don't drink espresso any more, but my wife says it's excellent.


----------



## Mark70

Be warned went to Faculty today during a business trip and it's closed for renovation. Did not take much notice of the sign but think it's the next two weeks. Wandered round to I think York Coffee and Roasting House but no one was interested in serving so I walked out so a disappointing day in Birmingham

Hopefully a better day in Leeds tomorrow


----------



## filthynines

That's a real shame, @Mark70


----------



## Cooffe

Mark70 said:


> Be warned went to Faculty today during a business trip and it's closed for renovation. Did not take much notice of the sign but think it's the next two weeks. Wandered round to I think York Coffee and Roasting House but no one was interested in serving so I walked out so a disappointing day in Birmingham
> 
> Hopefully a better day in Leeds tomorrow


 Damn I did notice a sign saying that it was being refurbed the other day when I was in. Also had a similar experience at York's. At that point I'd have gone to tilt and grabbed a coffee along with a beer to take out ?


----------



## Mark70

Cooffe said:


> Damn I did notice a sign saying that it was being refurbed the other day when I was in. Also had a similar experience at York's. At that point I'd have gone to tilt and grabbed a coffee along with a beer to take out ?


 Ended up just going to my conference venue and having some very average bean to cup self serve flat whites

better things tomorrow I'm sure


----------



## Cooffe

Mark70 said:


> Ended up just going to my conference venue and having some very average bean to cup self serve flat whites
> 
> better things tomorrow I'm sure


 Damn that's unfortunate. Sorry you didn't see Birmingham at its best!


----------



## Beerista

Hey everyone.. Here goes my first post!

I'm in birmingham so seems fitting..

Here's my list in no particular order.. (most have been covered but a couple gems have been missed)



Quarter Horse


Tilt


Ngopi


Bloom


Faculty


Saint Kitchen


The 2 shops missed..

Ngopi - An independent Indonesian Coffee shop. All the beans are of course of indonesian origin and roasted on site - Always a great cup! They also have an Indonesian inspired food menu which always is very popular!

Tilt - A bit of a hybrid space. Chilled coffee shop on the AM and more craft beer bar on the PM, Oh and 3 floors of pinball machines! Great coffee can usually be found by the likes of roastaries such as... Gardelli, The Barn, Five Elephants, Round Hill, La Cabra and others.


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

KTD said:


> Leicester coffee house is worth a visit.


 Definitely, they roast some great coffee, lovely people as well. The Leicester scene as a whole is very underrated! The Coffee Counter are also doing big things: a new offsite roastery, a newly renovated basement space, and a La Marzocco Strada going in for after the lockdown.


----------



## filthynines

@Beerista You are 100% right that Ngopi was wrongly excluded. An excellent place!


----------



## Jony

Hi what's closest to New Street please thanks.


----------



## filthynines

Jony said:


> Hi what's closest to New Street please thanks.


 Faculty in Picadilly Arcade. 150 yards from the front door inside an arcade.


----------



## Planty21

filthynines said:


> Faculty in Picadilly Arcade. 150 yards from the front door inside an arcade.


 Yeah I'd also recommend this, best in the city for me. Would be interested in what you think.

They do some great cakes they make in house too


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> Hi what's closest to New Street please thanks.


 Faculty as above ^ but don't have the Gardelli they have on offer at the moment (it's their house). Tasted very sour when I had it last time on Saturday. Would suggest going for the guest coffee.

Failing that shoot up to Tilt - probably a 10 min walk. Very good coffee there too and decent beer.


----------



## Jony

LOL I forgot how close I was what a knob I'm in here now😂

I coach it most but coach left me at Plymouth this morning so train🚂😭


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> LOL I forgot how close I was what a knob I'm in here now😂
> 
> I coach it most but coach left me at Plymouth this morning so train🚂😭
> 
> View attachment 43650


 Did you go for the gardelli or the guest coffee?


----------



## Jony

One minute will tell you now.

Bonanza


----------



## filthynines

Jony said:


> One minute will tell you now.
> 
> Bonanza


 Germany! Theirs is one of the best looking cafes I've ever been to.


----------



## Jony

And again.


----------



## Planty21

Jony said:


> And again.
> 
> View attachment 45280
> 
> 
> View attachment 45282


 Take it they still have the Round Hill on?

They have such a good team there, I'm surprised how they have retained the same staff for so long. I do wish a few more like this popped up around town.


----------



## Jony

Yes they do. They are great to talk and speak back to you about anything really that you need to know.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Jony said:


> Yes they do. They are great to talk and speak back to you about anything really that you need to know.


 I love the adjoining bakery. Watching the various staff working there is always really interesting. And the stuff they make is incredible.


----------



## Giles1986

Thanks for the insights for the Nottingham based ones, I pass 200 degrees very day walking in to work but not been in before, working from home since March though and still no sign of that coming to an end! Will have to pay a visit to some when I'm called back in.


----------



## Rapid

Giles1986 said:


> Thanks for the insights for the Nottingham based ones, I pass 200 degrees very day walking in to work but not been in before, working from home since March though and still no sign of that coming to an end! Will have to pay a visit to some when I'm called back in.


 Go for it buddy.

I used to work on Clumber Street!


----------



## pauljoecoe

Bit late possibly but just wondering. Trying to find a nice coffee stop somewhere on route (halfway) between Northwich and Milton Keynes. Looking near to the A50 in the vicinity of Burton on Trent.

The only place I have found in the past id Hohm in Uttoxeter but that is closed at the mo.


----------



## Cooffe

pauljoecoe said:


> Bit late possibly but just wondering. Trying to find a nice coffee stop somewhere on route (halfway) between Northwich and Milton Keynes. Looking near to the A50 in the vicinity of Burton on Trent.
> 
> The only place I have found in the past id Hohm in Uttoxeter but that is closed at the mo.


 If you were willing to take a slight diversion then Under Pressure in Sutton Coldfield is good. There's not much food on offer nor is there seating inside at the moment, (I think there are some benches outside), but I've had some great coffees from there. The owners have also just started roasting their own beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bloom takes some beating. Food is ace too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rick Welch

another shout for Under Pressure - kudos to them for doing local deliveries of beans by bike (every little helps for us ecologists)


----------



## Beerista

urbanbumpkin said:


> Bloom takes some beating. Food is ace too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 You'll have a job they permanently closed the shop 

He is with working Grace & James further up the kings heath high st though. Another great establishment!


----------



## Beerista

Also shout outs to..

Pause.at & Glaze Cakes, awesome pop ups. Currently using Artefact's space in stirchley, south birmingham. Gorgeous coffee and cake!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Beerista said:


> Also shout outs to..
> 
> Pause.at & Glaze Cakes, awesome pop ups. Currently using Artefact's space in stirchley, south birmingham. Gorgeous coffee and cake!


 Yes, Rory and Farah are doing great work down there.


----------

